# Eheim 2228 10 years and counting



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well About 10 years ago . I bought a eheim 2228 with a 72 gallon bow front. I think i paid $ 450 for the filter and tank. I had it for a few years and then i got bored of fish and gave the tank and filter to my brother He has been running it for the past 5 or more years until last week. Well I pick it up and was surprise to see it had the same filter media from the first day i got it gave it a good cleaning and it running better than almost as good as a few new eheims I have . So for those who wonder why eheims are so expensive they are made to last.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I second that. Overall the best filter you can buy.. I had mine over 10 years already too. Still the same impeller on it no problems.. It was used in a saltwater tank too at one time... Its a bit expensive at first.. But in the long run it saves you tons of money on repair cost.. I had a fluval too before.. The impeller & shaft keeps on breaking.. Magnets/impeller goes oblong after a while...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

agreed, german engineering ftw


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm running a 2217 that has been sitting in the garage for 9 years, and before that, who knows how long my friend's uncle has been running it for. Lol


----------

